# Manitou Stance Static '05



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

One of my bmx buddys, is doing a cheap DJ buildup. Do you think these fork will be decent? They closely resemble the sherman, gold label line. The specs sound good.

This is what the site has to say,

Answer set out to create a budget priced alternative to the Sherman line, They knew that the fork must be the ultimate blend of performance and value. So they packed it full of high-end features. Common to all of the new Stance freeride, street, and dirt jump forks is a remarkably stiff and durable structure consisting of 32mm nitride steel stanchions, solid forged aluminum crowns, and an all new 1-piece Reverse Arch magnesium casting.

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Manitou has a tendency to crap out, but if it's cheap, why not. I'll blow its seals for sure though, after a month or two. But they actually feel better when they're broken haha!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

La sigh... Whatever, not even worth arguing anymore.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

They are good and bad. They came stock on my bitter. Cons: no adjustment (well for some people) Yup seals suck arse. I got mine in july by september they were spewing oil. Funny thing now that its cold they stopped spitting up???? maybe they are just empty! Oh yeah and they are heavy but thats expected with this kind of bike. Oh yeah and I broke the bump stop with in the first few weeks of having them.

Pros: They feel nice, the fluid flow is great. I didnt like em at first but they really grew on me. No adjustability- i like it plain and simple go out and tear it up.

Bottom line: Decent fork at a cheap price. It is a pretty sturdy piece of equipment. Now that Ive got the bugs worked out I actually like the fork. I planned on throwing it out right away but ill beat it till its dead now.

The real test will be next week im going to rays mtb park so it will be a true beating for it. My season was cut short cause the cold came on so fast and didnt get a real chance to see what they are or arent made of. I will update you after the trip though.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

heres a pic.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> La sigh... Whatever, not even worth arguing anymore.


I'm not arguing will, I'm just saying my personal thoughts on this very fork that I have tried for more than 5 minutes(we're talking a whole day). Replace the seals right out of the box and you might be onto something, I bet it feels pretty nice when the fluid stays in there.

Edit: In other words, as a cheap beater fork, I'd most definitely hit it.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Probably the best "cheap" dirt jumpable fork out there. Dirt Jams feel icky, and the RST stuff Specialized puts on their hard rocks aren't something I'd trust for urban. They're actually decent DJ forks, but anyway . . .

Stances aren't bad, but aren't great either. On a 1-10 scale, 10 being highest, I'd give a stock a 6.5-7.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

I broke the rebound adjuster after 3 months (from grinding on it) and blew the seals on the air part 3 months later. But I put an extra firm spring in it and it works fine. They seem fine for some people and horrible for others.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

what fork you riding, not the static there is no air, just fluid and spring.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

It has a schraeder valve on the left stanchion. It would stiffen the fork.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A friend of mine has an 06', it blew on the air side only. It feels somewhat decent now that there is no fluid left in that leg, before it would stiffen up and completely lock out at about 40mm travel, even when he was running no air in them.

I take back what I said about manitous, I do know of one person who owns one that has never had a problem with it, it's a nixxon elite. Nice feeling but it is way too soft for my liking.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

the static is amazing. back when mine was all original, it came off my P.1, so no adjustability like the one on a bitter. I DH'ed the fork at whistler, DJ it often, use it for urban and park daily. its going on 1.5 seasons of riding. amazing fork, better than any marzocchi DJ crap. I'll never get rid of it. even if I ever snapped it, I would have it fixed.


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

I also have the basic OEM stance static 20mm TA. It's cheap, no adjustability, No air, no dials on the top or bottom- perfect. It is a simple durable fork for DJs and park. I just put in the extrastiff spring and lowered it a few mm's too. I'll probably drop it more later. No complaints here. Plus there's a basic bolt on the bottom if you want to add some type of grind washer/plate


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Depends on your buddy's weight and how much he could be getting the stance for. If he weighs more than 170 stay away from it. If it costs more than 150 just get a used sherman off ebay.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

He wieghs about 140/150, I guess, I havent ever weighed him And the fork is brand new 80mm rebound adjustible, for $169, I can't seem to find any decent used 80mm forks on ebay, for around $200?


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah I only weigh in at a buck 25 i dont think the fork would work for a person with a little more gerth.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

it can handle a lot. I'm 166 pounds and use it for freeride/DJ/park. survived me at whistler, went down dirtmerchant, A-line also crank it up to smoke and mirrors to heart of darkness. very versatile and plenty strong.


----------

